# Yeast-Cleanse supplement.... why can't I take it while nursing, do you suppose?



## dreamingtree (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.vitacost.com/Solaray-Yeast-Cleanse

I bought a bottle of this, and then was disappointed to read on the label "Do not use while pregnant or nursing." So I didn't. But, I'm wondering which of the ingredients raise the red flag? What do you think? I'll paste the bottle info below. My nursling is 17 months right now.

Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 6 Vegetarian Capsules
Servings per Container: 30

 Amount Per Serving% Daily Value  Total Carbohydrate less than1 g<1%   Dietary Fiber1 g4%  Vitamin C (as Ascorbic Acid)35 mg58%  Calcium (as Calcium Caprylate)162 mg16%  Magnesium (as Magnesium Caprylate)82 mg21%  Zinc (as Zinc Caprylate)7 mg47%  Caprylic Acid2160 mg*  Pau D'Arco (_Tabebuia spp._) (inner bark)240 mg*  Grapefruit (seed extract)240 mg*  Garlic (_Allium sativum_) (bulb) (Guaranteed 2400 mcg [10,000 mcg/g] Allicin Releasing Potential)240 mg*  Licorice (_Glycyrrhiza glabra_) (root)240 mg*  Tea Tree Oil60 mg*  
*Daily value not established.

Other Ingredients: Vegetable cellulose capsule, whole rice concentrate, cellulose, dong quai root, fennel seed, silica, glycerin and magnesium stearate.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I am not aware of one of those particular ingredients being an issue, but generally, detoxing while nursing is not recommended as it can dump toxins into your milk and be harsh for your baby (both in causing die off for her, and possibly lessening the nutritional quality of your milk during that time). That said, I personally am ok with SLOW and gentle cleansing or detoxing or killing yeast. It's usually better all around anyway depending on what it is you're cleansing.

If you really need to do a yeast kill, you could also look into enzymes that will alleviate die off and you'll both benefit. It would also be a good idea to take a quality probiotic (but ease into that too) to support both of you and aid in adding good bacteria.

Here's some info about herbs while nursing and you could check the supplement info with what is listed here. http://kellymom.com/herbal/herbs_to_avoid.html


----------



## Koalamom (Dec 27, 2007)

I wouldn't take taht while breastfefeding. It can kill yeast off and stir up heavy metals. That can go into the breastmilk for sure as well as loads of toxins. If experiencing yeast, I would go at it another way with clay, vit C, and nutritional support.


----------

